# Recipie For Pizza Balls



## MochaBean04 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, A while a go someone posted a recipe for Pizza Balls and i copied it down, i just forgot the directions.  l ol   if anyone remembers this recipe please post   thanks  a bunch


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds good mocha, I'll be looking for that recipe too.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 5, 2005)

Was it this one?

Mozzarella Puffs

_Savory, cheesy pizza-like biscuits_

1 Tube (7 1/2oz.) refrigerated buttermilk biscuits
1 t. dried oregano
1 block (2-3oz.) mozzarella cheese
2 T. pizza sauce

Make an indentation in the center of each biscuit; sprinkle with oregano.  Cut the mozzarella into 10 cubes 3/4" each; place a cube in the center of each biscuit.  Pinch dough tightly around cheese to seal.

Place seam side down on an ungreased baking sheet.  Spread pizza sauce over tops.  Bake 375 for 10-12 minutes or until golden brown.
10 servings.


----------



## Kathy36 (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, sounds like an easy recipe and someting different.


----------

